# Budgie cere peeling even more???



## Zakiyathebudgie (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi,

So since the last post, my budgies cere has been peeling even more. I'm not sure how but I'm concerned it could be mites. Also, I've noticed recently, that whenever sh breathes out, a little tapping sound occurs. On hotter days, (30-40° Celsius) she starts squeaking with every breath she takes. When we bathe her everything's good again for 5 mins. Also, I've noticed a slight difference with her voice, its become slightly more high pitched. Its gradually becoming more high pitched, is this something to worry about? Other than these 3 things, everything else looks healthy. 

Questions I have...
-Should I be concerned about her breathing? (Slight tapping noise everytime she breathes out sometimes accompanied with a few slight jt squeaks only when its silent in the room).
- Does her cere look okay? Its been changing colour over the past few weeks so that's something to take into consideration...
-Is it normal for a budgies voice to change slightly as they get older? Her voice has been slowly getting more high pitched. 

Things to keep in mind
-shes about 10 months old.
-It's been really hot here lately.



Please respond I'm rly worried about Zakiya. Thank you.

PS these are the only photos I could get of her. She keeps on trying to jump on my phone....


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Her cere looks fine I don't see any mites or peeling, you should not be hearing any sounds as she is breathing, you should take her to an avian vet for an evaluation.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, from the photo you posted, she looks fine! Which is great news  As mentioned, with regard to breathing, if you suspect any problem or hear any noises, it is best to take her to an avian vet for diagnosis.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with both Cody and StarlingWings. Her cere looks fine.
If you are concerned about her breathing you need to take her to an Avian Veterinarian for a proper diagnosis.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.
Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future.
Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.
*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*


----------



## Zakiyathebudgie (Dec 14, 2021)

Thanks Guys, 

booked an appointment for her tomorrow hopefully everything goes well. Shes slightly worse today but toward the end of the day, she's been way better. The breathing sound only happens occasionally and she's become really talkative. Our study room is now full of cute, little kissing sounds, and her cute little phrases that noone can understand....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please let us know how the vet appointment goes.*


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Zakiyathebudgie said:


> Thanks Guys,
> 
> booked an appointment for her tomorrow hopefully everything goes well. Shes slightly worse today but toward the end of the day, she's been way better. The breathing sound only happens occasionally and she's become really talkative. Our study room is now full of cute, little kissing sounds, and her cute little phrases that noone can understand....


Video!


----------



## Zakiyathebudgie (Dec 14, 2021)

Update: Our appointment got cancelled and were going to take her asap. In the meantime, do you guys have any ideas on how I could help her at home? I've been mixing honey into her water bowl and shes become much more active! Her squeaking has lessened and the tapping sounds havenlessened even more! We're still going to take her to the vet though.



srirachaseahawk said:


> Video!


Sure! I'll try to capture her singing and I'll try to post it.



srirachaseahawk said:


> Video!



Sure! I'll try, but whenever she sees me she stops and gives me her death stare soooooooo.😆😆😆😆


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Stop with the honey now. You don't want to be giving her that regularly. Budgies, just like other animals, can develop diabetes and too much sugar/honey is a contributing factor.*


----------



## Zakiyathebudgie (Dec 14, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Stop with the honey now. You don't want to be giving her that regularly. Budgies, just like other animals, can develop diabetes and too much sugar/honey is a contributing factor.*


I only put one gram in her water bowl (250 grams). Ervevcut off all fruits and sweet thing at the moment. Her voice is better now, I mean she isnt squeaking and the tapping is less frequent. We've bought her antibiotics and she'll start taking then tonight. I hope they work though, the last pair of budgies we had died even though we took them to a highly rated vet and gave them antibiotics.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Often by the time that budgies outwardly show signs of illness, they are already too ill to benefit from even the most experienced avian vets  I hope that it's nothing serious with Zaky and she is back to normal soon! Let us know how the antibiotics work.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If you were able to get antibiotics without a prescription or seeing the vet, sometimes those types of products are not potent enough to do much or they are not the correct antibiotic to treat the issue. It could also be that an antibiotic is not needed and that some other type of medication may be required. It would still be best to see a vet if she is still showing symptoms.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Cody. Self-medicating your budgie is not advisable. ONLY bacterial infections respond to antibiotics. Viral and fungal infections do not.
You need to see a professional for a proper diagnosis rather than using antibiotics you purchased on your own.*


----------



## Zakiyathebudgie (Dec 14, 2021)

We were told by the vet that it's a type of bacterial infection. We've given her the antibiotics in her water bowl and they've worked! We've also been feeding her heaps of fruits and veggies! Shes way better now, barely any squeaking or tapping! Shes even singing and jumping around the cage now! Here are a few images of her.  (Now shes doing tricks again) and yes, we have cleaned her cage right after taking these photos.


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

Good news. Happy to hear this update.

One thing: veggies are great. Fruit, not so much. The sugar can lead to yeast infections. So offer fruit sparingly.


----------



## Zakiyathebudgie (Dec 14, 2021)

wmcburke said:


> Good news. Happy to hear this update.
> 
> One thing: veggies are great. Fruit, not so much. The sugar can lead to yeast infections. So offer fruit sparingly.



lol, her faves are green vegetables such as lettuce and spinach. Surprisingly she hates sweet things and will not eat them at all...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*By the way, I meant to tell you that she is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!*


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

Zakiyathebudgie said:


> Surprisingly she hates sweet things and will not eat them at all...


That's good. And no surprise. Budgies generally don't care much for fruit.


----------



## Zakiyathebudgie (Dec 14, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *By the way, I meant to tell you that she is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!*


Thank you so much!


----------

